# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Tour siêu Hot - Bờ tây nước Mỹ (7N)

## dulichthegioi

Giá: 41.990.000 đ
Khởi hành: 21/03
Thời gian đi: 07 ngày – 06 đêm
Phương tiện: Hàng không CA Airlines

Hoa Kỳ - quốc gia đa văn hóa, nơi sinh sống của nhiều nhóm dân cư đa dạng về chủng tộc, truyền thống và giá trị. Nhịp sống năng động của đất nước quy tụ nhân tài, nhiều cảnh quan phong phú và các điểm giải trí quy mô hoành tráng bậc nhất là điểm đến lý tưởng dành cho du khách khắp nơi. Chuyến du lịch bờ Tây Hoa Kỳ mà cong ty du lich Fiditour giới thiệu cùng Quý khách du lich sẽ giúp bạn khám phá nhiều điều thú vị. Bạn sẽ thật sự hài lòng khi mang về cho chính mình hay người thân những sản phẩm thẩm mỹ và chất lượng cao tại thị trường mua sắm tốt nhất này.

LỊCH BAY THAM KHẢO :
1.CA904     SGN – PEK    05 :40 – 11 :30
2.CA987     PEK – LAX     13 :30 – 09 :30
3.CA988     LAX – PEK     11:50 – 16:40
4.CA903     PEK – SGN     20:30 – 00:40

Ngày 01: TP.HCM – LOS ANGELES
Quý khách du lich tập trung tại phi trường Tân Sơn Nhất làm thủ tục bay đến Los Angeles trên chuyến bay CA 904 (05 :40 – 11 :30).
Quá cảnh tại Bắc Kinh, tiếp tục chuyến bay đi Los Angeles trên chuyến bay CA 987 (13 :30 – 09 :30). Nghỉ ngơi trên máy bay.
Đến Los Angeles, xe và hướng dẫn viên địa phương đón Quý khách đi ăn trưa và tham quan :
• Khu thương mại Little Sai Gon – khu thương mại đầu tiên của người Việt tại Mỹ.
Ăn tối. Về khach san nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. Tự do dạo phố, nghỉ đêm.

Ngày 02: LOS ANGELES - UNIVERSAL STUDIOS

Ăn sáng. Đoàn khởi hành đi tham quan thành phố Los Angeles – Thành phố Thiên thần:
• Universal Studios Hollywood – tham gia các màn kỹ xảo điện ảnh hiện đại nhất của các bộ phim danh tiếng như Công viên kỷ Jura (Jurasic Park); Trở về từ tương lai (Back To The Future); Ngày tận thế (Terminator II); Thủy giới (Water World); Xác ướp Ai Cập (The Mummy).
• Mua sắm tại khu vực Citywalk – bên ngoài phim trường Hollywood. Ăn trưa. Quý khách tiếp tục tham quan:
• Đại lộ danh vọng Hollywood Boulervard - nơi in tên các tài tử nghệ sĩ điện ảnh nổi tiếng như Marilyn Monroe, Charlie Chaplin, Michael Jackson,…
• Nhà hát Chinese Mann - nơi in dấu tay, dấu chân của các tài tử điện ảnh nổi tiếng.
• Nhà hát Kodak - nơi hằng năm diễn ra Lễ trao giải thưởng điện ảnh danh giá Oscar.
•    Đại lộ hoàng hôn Sunset Boulevard.
• Đồi Beverly Hill - nơi ở của giới nghệ sĩ Mỹ nổi tiếng và giàu có. Ăn tối. Xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. Tự do.

Ngày 03: LOS ANGELES - LAS VEGAS
Ăn sáng. Đoàn khởi hành đi Las Vegas.
Đến Las Vegas, ăn trưa, Quý khách tham quan :
• Khách sạn sòng bài Venitian, Bellagio, Ceasar Palace thật rực rỡ và hoành tráng trên Đại lộ chính Las Vegas.
• Casino Paris với Tháp Eiffel, đường phố Paris và các quán cà phê vỉa hè ở khu phố Latin.
Ăn tối. Nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, tự do tham quan dạo phố.

Ngày 04: LAS VEGAS CITY TOUR
Ăn sáng. Quý khách tham quan Las Vegas – kinh đô ánh sáng thế giới :
• Đập nước nhân tạo Hoover Dam - chiêm ngưỡng toàn bộ quang cảnh dòng sông Colorado huyền thoại và hẻm Núi Đen lớn nổi tiếng,
Ăn trưa.
Đoàn tiếp tục tham quan :
• Mua sắm tại trung tâm hàng hiệu giá rẻ Premium Outlet với đầy đủ các nhãn hiệu nổi tiếng với giá cực rẻ: Tommy, Polo, Adidas, Burberry, Nine West, Samsonite, Bally, BCBG, v.v….
Ăn tối. Tự do dạo phố.

Ngày 05: LAS VEGAS - LOS ANGELES
. Ăn sáng, xe đưa đoàn về Los Angeles – Thành phố Thiên thần. Trên đường đi, Quý khách dừng chân mua sắm tại Barstow Outlet - trung tâm hàng hiệu giá rẻ. Tại đây, Quý khách được thỏa sức mua sắm cho mình và người thân những món đồ hiệu nổi tiếng với chất lượng siêu đẳng.
Ăn trưa. Đoàn tiếp tục hành trình về Los Angeles.
Ăn tối. Tự do dạo phố.

Ngày 06: LOS ANGELES - TP.HCM
Ăn sáng. Quý khách làm thủ tục trả phòng khach san.
Riêng với du khách ở lại thăm thân thì tự túc chi phí di chuyển.
Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay trở về Việt Nam trên chuyến bay CA 988 (11:50 – 16:40).
Quá cảnh tại Bắc Kinh, tiếp tục bay về TP.HCM trên chuyến bay CA 903 (20:30 – 00:40).
Nghỉ ngơi trên máy bay.

Ngày 07:  TP.HCM
00:40 Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, kết thúc chuyến tham quan. 




CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN FIDITOUR
127-129 Nguyễn Huệ, Q1
Chat: fiditour.touronline3
ĐT: (08) 39.141414 -Ext: 315

----------

